#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-23
<bkerensa> c_smith: I will be following up on most e-mails tomorrow
<bkerensa> but yes I get all e-mail sent to me unless you get a bounce message
<nathwill> yawn
<MarkDude> Agreed
<MarkDude> Yay Quantum Quetzalcoatl
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> quiet quaalude?
<c_smith> Bkerensa, do you have power yet?
<nathwill_afk> c_smith, i'm running to lunch real quick, but if there's something I can help with, please let me know
<bkerensa> c_smith: whats did you need?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I read your e-mail I will respond when I get a chance but I have some pretty pressing matters with my house right now
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Precise Release Party Coming Up! -> http://j.mp/PreciseParty  | If you need help and nobody is available please use mailing list!
<nathwill> so... the new CoC reads more like a mission statement
<nathwill> and less like a code of conduct
<bkerensa> nathwill: I just provided feedback about the "Public and Private Correspondence" part
<bkerensa> suggesting that perhaps asking volunteer contributors to follow the CoC even in their private lives might be a touch to far?
<nathwill> bkerensa: i can *kind of* understand that. the issue is the association... obviously if you're talking with your drinking buddies who have no idea about Ubuntu, they don't care if you say something off-color, and it has no impact on Ubuntu
<nathwill> if you're hanging out with people who know you're involved in Ubuntu, and you do something off-color, there's an association
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah but none of my buddies have no idea about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> the biggest issue with it is enforceability.
<bkerensa> I was more concerned about for instance #ORLUG and #Reddit-Portland
<nathwill> laws without enforcement are meaningless symbols
<nathwill> so wtf use is it
<bkerensa> the norm there is often NSFW sharing and language
<bkerensa> nathwill: well the CC can enforce by stripping you of membership I believe
<bkerensa> I mean I know in -offtopic for instance it is not acceptable to discuss politics
<bkerensa> since that would be inconsiderate and break the CoC
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> so if you cant discuss Politics you surely cannot joke around
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-24
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Is it time for a coors light?
<orebuntu_> No
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> always denying me
<nathwill> orebuntu is a liar
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Are you a liar?
<orebuntu_> Very doubtful.
<bkerensa> nathwill: Manatee can learn if you ask it questions and correct it
<nathwill> bkerensa, well i bet orebuntu can as well
<nathwill> just need the syntax
<nathwill> !correct naturally
<lubotu1> nathwill: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nathwill> orebuntu_: Are you a liar?
<orebuntu_> Most likely not.
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> !s/Most likely not./I always lie./
<lubotu1> nathwill: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu_> nathwill: Sorry, I can't match the expression 'Most likely not.'.
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Mythmon on #OSU-LUG likely knows
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orebuntu_> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<bkerensa> !figlet Release Candidate
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu_>  ____      _
<orebuntu_> |  _ \ ___| | ___  __ _ ___  ___
<orebuntu_> | |_) / _ \ |/ _ \/ _` / __|/ _ \
<orebuntu_> |  _ <  __/ |  __/ (_| \__ \  __/
<orebuntu_> |_| \_\___|_|\___|\__,_|___/\___|
<orebuntu_>   ____                _ _     _       _
<orebuntu_>  / ___|__ _ _ __   __| (_) __| | __ _| |_ ___
<orebuntu_> | |   / _` | '_ \ / _` | |/ _` |/ _` | __/ _ \
<orebuntu_> | |__| (_| | | | | (_| | | (_| | (_| | ||  __/
<orebuntu_>  \____\__,_|_| |_|\__,_|_|\__,_|\__,_|\__\___|
<nathwill> !asshat
<orebuntu_> _( Y )_
<bkerensa> !uptime
<orebuntu_>  00:21:48 up 19 days, 20:23,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<bkerensa> nathwill: have you checked out CheEF?
<bkerensa> or BeEF?
<nathwill> noo...
<nathwill> you like the uptime one?
<nathwill> i added that :D
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: they are XSS vuln frameworks
<bkerensa> you can deploy a chrome extension on your site and if people go there then it installs and you can take control of their browser
<bkerensa> http://beefproject.com/
<bkerensa> I wonder if kees has had a look at it
<nathwill> bkerensa: looks interesting
<nathwill> not sure i'm a fan of prebuilt exploit kits...
 * bkerensa thinks Thai for dinner is in order
<nathwill> so... at first glance, fully 20% of ubuntu-oregon had code commits that made it into 12.04 :)
<tgm4883> nathwill, your welcome ;)
<nathwill> :) you guys are awesome
<nathwill> i may be crazy, but i think that is really damn cool
<nathwill> stats were pulled from this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Project_Contributors
<orebuntu_> nathwill's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/84w8sy9
<nathwill> which hasn't even been completely fleshed out yet.
<nathwill> so who knows, the number may increase when it is
<nathwill> actually, i'm certain that it will go up when they fill out the list of bugs reported by users which got fixed in 12.04
<bkerensa> nathwill: can you remind me on Sunday to raffle a OSBridge 2012 ticket?
 * bkerensa is gonna forget
<nathwill> sure
<nathwill> bkerensa: i registered for CLS
<bkerensa> nathwill: excellent :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: fun times indeed
<nathwill> yeah, figured i'd better register, since i planned to attend...
<nathwill> i was surprised, honestly, that there it was still open
<nathwill> unsurprisingly, i find this evening that no one is seeding 8.04
<nathwill> bkerensa: when fixing typos... is it kosher to replace string errors that cascaded through the translations?
<nathwill> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nathwill/checkbox/fix-lp-987652/revision/1369
<bkerensa> nathwill: No... I just learned this
<nathwill> ah...
<nathwill> well balls
<bkerensa> nathwill: if you fix the typo the translations should update automagically?
<nathwill> i see...
<bkerensa> at least I was told
<nathwill> that seems to make sense.
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I was talking to skaet about release notes and she asked me if there were a good way to go about figuring out which bugsquad members worked on getting bugs to developers to be addressed this cycle... I assume this would not be a easy task unless I just did a e-mail to BugSquad ML and asked people what bugs they worked on and if they got any address by devs?
<nathwill> well then... undoing...
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah just revert the translation files but keep the fix then just re-push and let the diff update
<nathwill> makes sense.... if only i had not bulk fixed...
<bkerensa> nathwill: Hopefully we can re-submit a lot of stuff right around Alpha 1
<bkerensa> nathwill: ikr... you try and do it the quick way and bam it makes more work
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> no more xargs to replace stuff
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> but i loves xargs
<nathwill> and... it gets lonely if i ignore it
<bkerensa> nathwill: but Searchmonkey wants to be your friend
<nathwill> i know no searchmonkey
<cy1> xargs is so annoying
<cy1> because it will not ever support delineating arguments by a newline.
<cy1> So it's like find | xargs dosomething => RANDOMLY FAILS OH SHIT YOU HAD A SPACE IN YOUR FILE NAME
<cy1> or else you have to do find | perl -pe's/complicated; do stuff; etc /\n/\0' and by then you might as well just write a script in the first place.
<cy1> So forgive me if I prefer find -exec to xargs
<nathwill> find -exec is also useful...
<bkerensa> PERL!?!!!
<nathwill> careful now
<bkerensa> I only like one perl app
<nathwill> perl's the only language i've seen that lets you do something like...
<bkerensa> and that tis.... AWStats
<bkerensa> like Wat
<cy1> perl has more flexible syntax than sed.
<nathwill> $line = "this,that,theother"
<nathwill> my ($this, $that, $theother) = split(",", $line);
<nathwill> because... that is freaking amazing
<cy1> uh...
<cy1> nathwill: fairly sure python does that too. And lua.
<nathwill> oh yeah?
<cy1> Assigning to a list of variables?
<nathwill> i know neither of those languages, so that's impressive
<nathwill> yessir...
<cy1> People actually copied that a lot.
<cy1> Because it's concise, and not confusing.
 * nathwill nods
<cy1> In schemes there's "define-values" that does that too.
<cy1> but it's horribly verbose ofc
<bkerensa> define("this", "that");
<bkerensa> echo this;
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> um
<nathwill> no
<nathwill> well... fwiw, my language skills go bash > php > perl
<bkerensa> no CSS?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> apparently tis a language
<nathwill> so not a language
<nathwill> srsly?
<nathwill> urgh
<bkerensa> I see people calling is a lang on their resumes
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> http://swoolley.org/resume.cgi
<bkerensa> apparently XHTML is too lol
<nathwill> ok... so... i know markup langs (html, css, markdown,yaml), and scripting langs (bash, php, perl), but no "programming" langs, persay
<bkerensa> I consider perl, php, asp, html, javascript, tcl etc etc to be "Scripting"
<cy1> markup isn't a programming language, more of a formatting language.
<cy1> though Haskell sort of blurs the line there.
<nathwill> css is a formatting lang as well...
<nathwill> if a lang at all...
<nathwill> urgh
<cy1> yeah I never understood why they didn't make CSS an XML format. It's got this weird JSON-ish flavor to it.
<cy1> You're supposed to combine an XML file, an XSLT (XML Stylesheet Language Transformation) and get another XML that presumably has specifics about formatting the browser can just understand.
<bkerensa> oh yay they added https://github.com/cdnjs/cdnjs/tree/master/ajax/libs/jquery-history
<nathwill> meh. xml can diaf
<cy1> And Mozilla is like "LOLNO" and now we have CSS
<cy1> I like XML because it's machine parseable.
<nathwill> so is json
<cy1> Yeah JSON is cool too.
<nathwill> with a 1/3 the weight in large objs
<cy1> CSS is only JSON-ish though.
<nathwill> yeah, i concur.
<bkerensa> nathwill: rain there yet? its dripping slightly and seems like the thunder is coming
<nathwill> xml beats a plaintext file any day, but.. json beats xml hands down
<nathwill> bkerensa: nope
<cy1> large objects should be their own separate resource anyway. It's sad we have to try to embed everything in base64 and can't just link to it.
<nathwill> hot as hell though
<nathwill> and muggy
<nathwill> cy1: data-uris
<nathwill> omfg
<bkerensa> nathwill: so your still on to volunteer at UDS?
<nathwill> bkerensa: um...
<cy1> data URIs are fun, but ultimately frustrating <3
<bkerensa> if so I was going to push your details upstream :D
<cy1> You can't stream them or anything, so once the URI gets bigger than Mozilla's limit on header size... you screwed
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh darn
<bkerensa> nathwill: I mean CLS
<bkerensa> sorry
<nathwill> data-uris are kind-of ok for sprite replacement...
 * bkerensa is tired
<nathwill> bkerensa: sure, that sounds like  fun
 * bkerensa has to be up early again tomorrow so they can gut our kitchen ceiling
 * nathwill too... headed to bed once i straighten out this commit...
<cy1> I want content hash key URIs already. Fuck data:, let's just have a huge global database where you can just lookup the data by hash if you need it.
<nathwill> ooh
 * bkerensa goes to fill the Linbit Chalice Brian_H  gave him with beer
<nathwill> i dub this the domain of wikimedia
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> wikimedia will be at CLS
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> So will Fedora's Project Lead
<bkerensa> you can discuss Ubuntu One on F16 with her :P
<nathwill> cool!
<nathwill> well, it's there... the guy just needs to push it into the repos
<nathwill> instead of hosting it in his own repo
<bkerensa> perhaps they wont permit him
<nathwill> who knows...
<nathwill> as it is, despite Ubuntu One being opensource, and available for porting, it's functioning as vendor lock-in
<nathwill> i think the offering is compelling enough that Canonical would do well to sponsor some ports to other distros and widen the potential paying-user-base...
<nathwill> but i dunno what their bandwidth, disk space saturation looks like... that might not pay off...
<nathwill> anyways... u1 is awesome... and i am tired.
<nathwill> have a good night all. see you tomorrow.
<bkerensa> nathwill: good morning
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: good morning
<nathwill> bkerensa: morning :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: this is the first release with full Multi-Arch support correct?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: the bugsquad members question is a bit vague
<bkerensa> bdmurray: she just wanted to know if there was any way to determine bugsquad members who actively got bugs to developers to be fixed and got those fixes accepted
<nathwill> ... list all bugs fixed for 12.04, pull users who triaged, determine if that list corresponds to list of bugsquad members
<bdmurray> bkerensa: right and 'actively got bugs to developers' isn't very concrete?  does this mean assigning bugs to people or just setting them to triaged or what?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: from the wording it was vague but my assumption is she was leaning towards those who assigned work and perhaps even followed up on IRC/E-mail etc to make sure it didn't get left
<nathwill> wow xchat just glitched to helll... brb
<bdmurray> bkerensa: so this would be challenging but I'd take the precise-changes mailing list as a starting point for bugs fixed and then look the activity that happened in all those bug reports
<bkerensa> hmm yeah
<bkerensa> seems like a lot of work
<bkerensa> but that would likely be the easiest way
<bdmurray> you'd just need to define what type of action counts as getting bugs to developers
<nathwill> i'd think something as simple as marking it confirmed, adding keywords... even marking it incomplete, because that's prompting for the information necessary for developers...
<nathwill> slippery slope to define only specific types of bugsquad work as "counts"
<slangasek> bkerensa: multiarch won't be "full" for some time; this is the first release where there's substantial coverage of users' 32-bit software needs using multiarch
<bkerensa> gah I walked to get a coffee and a mosquito or something bit my leg
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> HA
<nathwill> deet, you should use it!
<bkerensa> nathwill: How is your Telugu?
<nathwill> telugu?
<nathwill> i'm so confused!
<nathwill> why all these strange words?
<bkerensa> దీని సంఖ్య మంచి
<nathwill> oh that!
<nathwill> it's fine
<bkerensa> nathwill: I am trying to help someone in #ubuntu-locoteams and they speak telugu
<nathwill> oh
<nathwill> well considering it's a language i've never even heard of...
<nathwill> brb
<bkerensa> <jono> bkerensa, can you help lead that project?
 * bkerensa facepalms
<nathwill_afk> bkerensa: what project?
<nathwill_afk> bbias
<bkerensa> nathwill_afk: transition help.ubuntu.com to Sumo and migrate all of its content
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> grunt work
<nathwill_afk> ooooh
<nathwill_afk> sounds like it
<nathwill> bkerensa, you have a link handy for Sumo?
<bkerensa> nathwill_meeting: http://blog.mozilla.org/sumo/about/
<nathwill> so bkerensa: i'm not seeing how this is something Ubuntu can run an instance of... what the heck are they planning?
<nathwill> bkerensa: though i definitely approve of updating help.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> nathwill: why could Ubuntu not run a instance?
<bkerensa> ;p;
<bkerensa> nathwill: Sumo is a Open Source Help Doc Platform
<nathwill> and where are the downloads?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Github of course https://github.com/mozilla/sumo-tests
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> naturally
<nathwill> god forbid that be listed in any search results...
<nathwill> damn it man, those are just the tests
<nathwill> this has got to be the most poorly promoted FOSS project, ever
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://www.amazon.com/Kodak-70554-Paper-Sleeves-Pack/dp/B004Q9T78C/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1335290105&sr=8-12
<orebuntu_> bkerensa's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/8ygjof7
<bkerensa> oh!
<bkerensa> nathwill: poorly? lol it has its own Planet
<nathwill> so how do i get this software?
<bkerensa> imho Mozilla spends more money on Marketing and Promoting its projects then Canonical does on LoCo's etc
 * bkerensa ducks and hides
<bkerensa> nathwill:  also this prints on CD's http://www.amazon.com/Canon-MG5320-Wireless-Printer-5291B019/dp/B005D5M12M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335292610&sr=8-1
<orebuntu_> bkerensa's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/82tq9uz
<bkerensa> so both of those could be the solution
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> that and a external burner and I think we can definitely blow Canonical CD pricing out of the water
<nathwill> with only $500 investment!
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> Printer is $100
<nathwill> it's cheaper to get approved...
<bkerensa> External Drive maybe $40
<bkerensa> and sleeves $13
<nathwill> brb... searching for sumo is engendering too much rage... smoke break
<bkerensa> that will bring the ongoing cost to 5 cents per CD and Sleeve :D
<Brian_H> thats not bad :)
<bkerensa> Uhh UDS is going to be epic
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> they are having social events to china town... bars... shopping... bonfires
<bkerensa> so much to do
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> bonfire?
<bkerensa> bkero: at Ocean Beach in SF
<bkero> o
<bkerensa> bkero: So what time you coming on Sunday with the shirts?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> bkerensa: shirts?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkero> Let me ask around and see if anybody here in town has shirts
<bkerensa> bkero: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/25/%23ubuntu-us-or.txt
<bkerensa> [03:01] <bkero> bkerensa: you want tshirts?  How many?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> right
<bkero> bkerensa: expected attendance?
<bkerensa> 30-40
<bkerensa> bkero: ^
<bkero> bkerensa: putting in the request now
<bkerensa> 28 Yes 9 Maybes and about 15 non-RSVP
<bkerensa> bkero: Event is April 29th from 1pm to 5pm
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> bkero: I have tons of lanyards, silicone bracelets, buttons and stickers already though :P
<bkero> bkerensa: I put in the request
<bkerensa> k
<nathwill> so seriously
<nathwill> i don't think sumo source is available for download
<bkerensa> nathwill: it is very much so
<bkerensa> we had a instance running once
<nathwill> hrm
<c_smith> heyo
<c_smith> bkerensa, did you get that email I sent you?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I told you the other day that I did and would respond when I get a chance... Its release week and I am also working on projects that are time critical
<c_smith> oh, ok
<c_smith> did not get that message.
<c_smith> gl on those projects. :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-25
<nathwill> alrighty folks... workaday is done.. headed home.. may be back later, may not
<c_smith> bkerensa, I have a question related to the release party: should I bring a food this time?
<c_smith> or are we covered there?
<cy1> Oh, when was this release party again...
<c_smith> this Sunday, I believe. let me check
<c_smith> yes, it's this Sunday, the 29th.
<cy1> Hm... should be able to make it.
<cy1> Everyone bring their public key fingerprints. :p
<c_smith> I'll have my public key in digital form. on a flash drive and on my hard disk on the laptop I will have. XD
<bkerensa> c_smith: Attendees will not need to bring food... Pizza, Soft Drinks and Beer (For those 21+) will be provided
<bkerensa> cy1: oh my new one? heh
 * blkperl will be puppet hacking at release party
<c_smith> lol
<c_smith> looking forward to the party. :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: will be preparing for UDS and working OpenPhoto Charm and Redoing Documentation
<bkerensa> nathwill: I hope you got that speech ready for Sunday... This is your rodeo
<bkerensa> ;p
<c_smith> hopefully JVLB can make it, he's currently my ride. if not, I'll have to find some other way.
<bkerensa> c_smith: he said he was coming
<bkerensa> in fact he is RSVP'ed as definitely coming
<c_smith> bkerensa, he has had issues with his truck.
<bkerensa> hmm well I would just check with him on Friday
<c_smith> it broke down, and he should have gotten it back today.
<bkerensa> cweber10: will we see you and your wife?
<bkerensa> tiaz: perhaps you too? :)
<bkerensa> Kind of stoked thefinn93 is coming all the way from Seattle with guests :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, for the Release party would you recommend me bringing copies of my gpg public key on a flash drive and/or my hard drive?
<bkerensa> Hmm?
<bkerensa> You just bring it on a piece of paper
<c_smith> oh, ok.
<bkerensa> usually have 5 or 6 small papers http://cryptnet.net/fdp/crypto/keysigning_party/en/keysigning_party.html
<c_smith> so this could somewhat easily be done with cardstock paper and a printer, correct?
<bkerensa> surely or on printer paper
<bkerensa> however you would like
<c_smith> ok
<nathwill> bkerensa: i r rodeo clown
<nathwill> brb...
<bkerensa> kk
<nathwill> bkerensa, you know much about software-center, and how it's supposed to create its package index? seems it's pulling description from debian/control instead of the .desktop... seems like an odd decision
<bkerensa> nathwill: we should have a impromptu Google+ hangout
<bkerensa> nathwill: no idea
<c_smith> anyone here know who Will Hill is on Google+? I don't recall who he is.
<nathwill> nope
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> btw, looks like a fight broke out on #ubuntu, kinda funny to watch them bash eachother.
<nathwill> agh, i missed it
<nathwill> :(
<nathwill> #ubuntu is so busy i usually don't bother
<tiaz> bkerensa: quite possibly!
<bkerensa> tiaz: it would be great to have you :) and any +1 or +2's you want to bring
<tiaz> bkerensa: as you can imagine, being on both the managing release and having a social life end of this, this weekend is rather busy
<tiaz> bonus points, my sister is visiting from out of town
<tiaz> but I will try
<bkerensa> tiaz: nathwill is bringing his sister and wife :D
<bkerensa> there will be women
<bkerensa> :D
<tiaz> bkerensa: what's the open/close? daytime or eveningish?
<bkerensa> tiaz: 1pm to 5pm and there should be some other Canonical folk there too :D
<bkerensa> wendar: are you out of PDX now?
<tiaz> bkerensa: I'm scheduled for a thing difficult to change 3-5, but I will try to at least show up for the start.
<tiaz> bkerensa: where is it?
<bkerensa> tiaz: PuppetLabs Corporate Officers at 411 NW Park in Downtown Portland
<tiaz> right, ok. I will have to bounce at 2 but I believe I can make it.
<bkerensa> Yay
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> alright... cat recovered... night all
<wendar> bkerensa: I'm in PDX now, leaving today, and returning Saturday
<nathwill> slangasek, you around?
<slangasek> nathwill: ish
<nathwill> slangasek, curious about this bug, not sure what the best solution would be...
<nathwill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/978118
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 978118 in software-center (Ubuntu) "system settings installation ambiguous" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nathwill> it looks like there are 2 issues, really. first, systemsettings duplicated with different titles, second gnome-control-center is using the description from debian/control instead of the .desktop
<nathwill> wondering your opinion about best tack to fix
<slangasek> nathwill: ah, I don't think I have an informed opinion
<nathwill> hehe. ok
<nathwill> i originally thought it would be good to change gnome-control-centers description in debian/control, but i'm thinking that actually software-center should prefer the name in the desktop if one's available
<nathwill> which seems odd if it's not already doing that...
<slangasek> the .desktop file itself is not available for packages not already installed
<slangasek> so the descriptions have to be exported from the package to some kind of index, and I don't know what info sources software-center is preferring
<slangasek> but I do think that if the description in debian/control is misleading or confusing, that's probably worth fixing in its own right since SC is not the only interface to package installation
<nathwill> ok. thanks for taking the time to review and confirm
<slangasek> sure thing
<nathwill> oooh... slangasek, i bet it's s-c is pulling description data from apt-cache show
<slangasek> from the apt cache, yes
<slangasek> that's the one index I know is available
<nathwill> yeah, so that makes sense... ok. i was a little hesitant to suggest changing debian/control unless it was necessary, but this is making more sense now.
<bkerensa> wendar: You going to join us for LTS party perhaps?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ok I will tag team the Aptana package with you
<bkerensa> nathwill: do you wanna work on it Sunday?
<nathwill> bkerensa: hells yes
<nathwill> assuming we have the time
<nathwill> if not, let's do some google hangouts
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah +1 for just waiting and doing packaging over G+ hangouts
<bkerensa> nathwill: I can deploy a Linode to do the packaging when were read instead of chroot locally
<nathwill> ok. whatever works.
<bkerensa> nathwill: there is a guy offering free garden decor, fountains, statues for a website upgrade in PDX
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> apparently he owns a Garden Center
<nathwill> if only i had a garden...
<nathwill> what's their current website?
<bkerensa> a static html page with a image and phone number
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I should so do it and ask for 30 garden gnomes
<bkerensa> and a concrete deer
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa goes back to hacking on Online Tour for UO website
<bkerensa> Oh noes nathwill dont run that online tour
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> why?
<bkerensa> nathwill_afk: http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/
<bkerensa> brokenish
<bkero> bkerensa: don't think moz will be able to get shirts in time
<bkero> They haven't even responded to me
<bkerensa> there fixed
<bkerensa> bkero: ok
<bkerensa> nathwill_afk: 12.04 tour up and should now work
<wendar> bkerensa: hoping to join, yup :)
<bkerensa> wendar: :D
<bkerensa> wendar: I wonder if people would notice if I hacked the ubuntu online tour and had it go to microsoft.com ;p
<bkerensa> http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/js/internetsystem.js
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> not updating
<jPiroshky> yeah, i was just trig to visit ubunu-oregon.org, and in place of the index was a page that said "did you mean http://ubuntu-oregon.org/12.04/tour"
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: if you refresh it should just take you
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> wait I nuked the index.php
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> fixed :D
<jPiroshky> ^_^
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: http://ubuntu-oregon.org/tour/en/#surf-the-web
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa lols
<jPiroshky> bkerensa: whoa!  cooooal!
<jPiroshky> what powers that house of mirrors?
<bkerensa> javascript/html/flash
<sbeattie> bkerensa: by the by, the "you have javascript disabled" fallback to a picture gallery was borked when I tried it a few minutes ago.
<sbeattie> (noscript FTW!)
<bkerensa> sbeattie: odd
 * bkerensa will report it to the author
<bkerensa> :d
<sbeattie> bkerensa: it works from www.ubuntu.com/tour , from ubuntu-oregon.org it wants to redirect to http://ubuntu-oregon.org/ubuntu/take-the-tour-gallery which 404s
<bkerensa> ahh
 * bkerensa will hack the js
<bkerensa> sbeattie: should be fixed now :)
<nathwill_afk> have i mentioned how much i *love* awk?
<nathwill_afk> cat ee-bugs.csv | sed 's/\"//g' | awk -F '|' 'BEGIN {x=1}; NR > 1 {print "|",x,"|",$2,"|",$9,"|||||"; x++}'
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> nathwill_afk: you are in the Ubuntu Online Tour
<bkerensa> under e-mail
<nathwill_afk> wha?
<nathwill_afk> i *was*
<nathwill_afk> ...
<nathwill_afk> creepy log-ready
<nathwill_afk> *er
<nathwill_afk> ;)
<nathwill_afk> my corp ip probably gives me away, eh?
<bkerensa> heh :P
 * bkerensa is showing a Law Firm how to convert .trm files to .mp3 while using a windows FTR player emulated on Mac OSX and then capturing the audio
<bkerensa> fun times
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> eew
<nathwill> Law Firm - the hot new sitcom from CBS
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yuck
<bkerensa> tgm4883: law firms have money :P what can I say
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I was more worried about "how to convert .trm files to .mp3 while using a windows FTR player emulated on Mac OSX and then capturing the audio"
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I wonder if I could go to seattle on Saturday and be back and rested for release party on Sunday
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> no
<nathwill> no you could not
<bkerensa> I am definately going somewhere Friday or Saturday
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> seaside is nice...
<bkerensa> Maybe to the Casino :D
<bkerensa> Buffet and Slots
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> lol. wave hello as you pass Roseburg
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> what? Roseburg is not on the way
<bkerensa> Spirit Mountain....
<bkerensa> oh wait Spirit Mountain provides free round trip shuttle
<jPiroshky> dern, I just figured out I made a double date for sunday x_x.  I'll be in late to party out ^_^
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: well we still hope to see you
<bkerensa> and el-seano
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> ugh... i need to build a bugzilla reaper
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-26
<bkerensa> nathwill: LOL why?
<nathwill> because.. old old orphan bugs
<nathwill> headed home, catch ya later.
<bkerensa> k peace
<bkerensa> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orebuntu_> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<bkerensa> !admin
<orebuntu_> Try !help admin
<bkerensa> !help admin
<orebuntu_> Various administrative commands.
<orebuntu_> !admin reload | quit | join #chan | part #chan
<bkerensa> !googlefight
<orebuntu_> Usage: word1 word2
<nathwill> !googlefight bkerensa nathwill
<lubotu1> nathwill: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu_> nathwill: nathwill wins with 26,500 vs. bkerensa with 20,200, a difference of 6,300 results.
<nathwill> :P
<nathwill> yay common names
<bkerensa> kees: about to use your charm to deploy a packaging instance
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> so Ubuntu 12.10 is going to be better network support for nova and better charm suport?
 * blkperl is is disappointed
<bkerensa> blkperl: what did you expect unicorns and rainbows?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> there will be much more when it comes to changes I am sure.... UDS has not even occurred
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: why can't I have rainbows and unicorns?
 * blkperl wants more config options in unity
<bkerensa> blkperl: You PSU folk kill unicorns and can them.... I saw your desk
<nathwill> snark
<nathwill> someone save me, an Usher concert is on TV
<blkperl> bkerensa: what awful lies your spreading
<blkperl> :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: really? the PSU Cat Desk has a can of unicorn meat.... in that dungeon of a engineering campus
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> it was so hot down there the other day
<bkerensa> and I got lost on my way out
<blkperl> haha
<blkperl> its a maze
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://i.imgur.com/IGFi7.png
<nathwill> ubuntu-dev-tools meta package?
<bkerensa> nathwill: sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools debhelper \
<bkerensa>      dh-make diff patch cdbs quilt gnupg fakeroot lintian  pbuilder piuparts
<bkerensa> minus the sudo since I am working from root
<nathwill> aha.
 * blkperl needs to learn how to package debs
<nathwill> so... question is.. why is no already installed?! ;)
<bkerensa> decided not to use AWS
<nathwill> yeah, fair nuff
<nathwill> so, i think the dh-make, diff, etc is part of ubuntu-dev-tools package
<bkerensa> nathwill: you will love the sshd banner
<nathwill> indeed i  do!
<nathwill> but... it's wider than 80 char... sorry man
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orebuntu_> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<bkerensa> !proverb
<bkerensa> !coc | bkerensa
<lubotu1> bkerensa, please see my private message
<bkerensa> gnight and happy release day
<kees> bkerensa: cool! let me know if it works out okay
<tgm4883> blkperl, bkerensa, there will be a big ubuntutv push in 12.10
<bkerensa> tgm4883: :P I know
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sorry, just reading some of the backlog
<bkerensa> oh lol
<bkerensa> its no biggie
<bkerensa> when I started writing for OMG I started pretty much getting CC'ed to any important thing they wanted to leak to OMG first which surprisingly is a lot
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> kees, can I bug you for 5-10 minutes with some really dumb questions about GPG keys
<tgm4883> bkerensa, heh, nice
<blkperl> tgm4883: Any interesting changes to improve the lives of us poor sysadmins?
<tgm4883> nothing I know of
<bkerensa> tgm4883: If you force re-check a torrent like Ubuntu does it check the HASH to make sure it still matches like in the case where the image changes on releases ?
<bkerensa> blkperl: but of course... there is this amazing thing thats becoming very mature called Juju
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> it makes you like Skynet
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, Not sure I follow.
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: juju is not amazing, its square wheel that only works on ubuntu......
<tgm4883> oh, for like daily releases?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> so say at 3am pre release I downloaded a torrent that was pretty "final" but not the official one
<tgm4883> bkerensa, IIRC you would need to download the new .torrent file
<bkerensa> and the hash changed this morning
<bkerensa> Hmm
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so what you need to do is
<tgm4883> rename the ISO file to the final name
<bkerensa> because I removed the torrents I had in at 3am
<tgm4883> download the final .torrent file
<tgm4883> start the torrent and it should check the ISO, and fix anything that is broken
<bkerensa> and downloaded the newest it it is just continuing my downloads from last night
<bkerensa> hmm
<tgm4883> there might be an easier way to do that, but that is what I've done in the past
<tgm4883> did you delete the old torrent file?
<tgm4883> blkperl, what type of stuff would you like?
<tgm4883> There is always puppet :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah i just nuked everything now and am re-downloading
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you could also use zsync
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I guess at UDS they are giving away three brand new XPS laptops for another Juju charm contest
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is going to have to have like five charms ready
<bkerensa> ":D
<blkperl> tgm4883: yeah we use puppet :) i just like giving bkerensa a hard time about charms
<tgm4883> blkperl, I'm getting into puppet here
<bkerensa> peh
<bkerensa> Juju ftw
<blkperl> tgm4883: awesome, working on any modules?
<blkperl> bkerensa: juju sucks its not cross platform :)
<tgm4883> blkperl, nope, just starting really. I'll be using the UFW module but other than that stock everything I guess
<blkperl> tgm4883: i recommend puppetlabs/puppet-apt for managing apt repos
<tgm4883> blkperl, I'll use that, better than the transfering of the .list file
<blkperl> it supports ppa's too
<blkperl> also puppetlabs/mysql and puppetlabs/firewall are both good
<tgm4883> just ppa's? or all third party repos?
<blkperl> you can specifiy any repo
<tgm4883> sweet
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> SpamapS: I cannot bring anything pre-baked because I need you to roll out my dough first before I put it in the oven
<bkerensa> ^ so geeky
<blkperl> tgm4883: github and forge.puppetlabs.com have a lot of useful puppet modules that are usually better than rolling your own, and if they don't work for you, you can fork and pull request :)
<bkerensa> The Context: <SpamapS> I think we have to accept any charm from now until judging.. otherwise people will cheat and bring pre-baked charms anyway. ;)
<blkperl> tgm4883: we've been striving for public module from github that do most of the work and then configuration modules that hold all the site specific stuff
<tgm4883> I don't think juju would work here
<kees> tgm4883: sure! what's up?
<tgm4883> kees, pm?
<kees> sure
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you seeding 12.04?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I'm at work
<tgm4883> torrenting is blocked
<tgm4883> bkerensa, do you know who on the canonical team I could ping on a torrent issue?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: perhaps maybe even slangasek since he is on the release team?
<bkerensa> Someone in #ubuntu-release might know for sure
<tgm4883> I'll try there if slangasek doesn't show up soon. I've asked in #ubuntu-testing but everyone seems to be gone
<bkerensa> tgm4883: testing is just for iso testing :D
<bkerensa> image*
<bkerensa> not so much for the torrents I dont think
<slangasek> hmm, what's the question?
<tgm4883> slangasek, I just asked it in #ubuntu-release
<tgm4883> basically, getting Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso isn't listed on http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
 * bkerensa thinks he is only going to bother making amd64 usb's and cd's
<tgm4883> bkerensa, probably good to at least have the i386 iso on hand in case someone asks
<bkerensa> tgm4883: hmm ;/ they should be told of the benefits of using amd64
<tgm4883> unless they have a low powered machine that doesn't accept 64-bit OSs
<nathwill> wow, i like the website update for the download pages
<goddard> how is everyones upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<bkerensa> nathwill: the online tour died
<bkerensa> >.<
<nathwill> srsly?
<nathwill> goddard... nothing to upgrade
<nathwill> looking forward to them ungating the updates though...
 * bkerensa has been using 12.04 for months now :D
<bkerensa> since before Alpha 1
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i'm just adding the official iso torrents for x64 desktop and server to my seedbox
<bkerensa> nathwill:  :D I'm seeding seeding seeding with now up or down limit
<nathwill> ditto cap'n
<bkerensa> in fact I have boxes on two connections seeding :D
 * bkerensa should spin up a linode too
<nathwill> perfect :) the more the merrier
<nathwill> srsly, use up some of that bandwidth..
<goddard> seedbox?
 * bkerensa deploys a Tokyo, JP Seedbox
<bkerensa> :D
<goddard> so i cant even upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10?
<bkerensa> goddard: of course you can... nathwill was just saying he has already been running 12.04
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> just run the update manager
<goddard> is it going to break my box?
<goddard> i use it for work id rather not have to reinstall everything
<nathwill> goddard, any update could break your box, but it has been tested, and should work without issue
<bkerensa> goddard: why would it break your box?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> goddard: you can also bring your box/monitor/etc to the release party and we can do an assisted upgrade
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> iinteresting...    ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com
<goddard> whats an assisted upgrade?
<goddard> meaning you help me push the button ? :D
<goddard> i think i gotta do a complete back up before i upgrade
<goddard> which will take forever
<goddard> since usb 3.0 doesn't work for some reason
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://randall.executiv.es/sites/default/files/images/pangolin_goodbye_0.jpg
<bkerensa> ^ LOL
<bkerensa> goddard: I have tested images in every release from A1 to Final and so far have no run into a single issue with unbootable box
<bkerensa> and on multiple types of hardware
<goddard> well anyone that has upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 let me know how it went
<bkerensa> goddard: I have upgraded plenty of boxes :) and it went fine even in Alpha 1
<nathwill> rebooting... has new kernel to consume
<kees> I was disappointed the ipv6 torrent included ipv4 clients
<kees> in other news, I downloaded the desktop and alternate ISOs in like 150 seconds
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> kees: you seeding?
<kees> bkerensa: yawp
<kees> always do.
<bkerensa> kees: it would be interesting if their were a distributed way of delivering updates over torrents
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> bkerensa: torrent archive! :)
<kees> not a lot of people want to seed that ;)
<bkerensa> kees: I would :D
<kees> I wonder if torrent files can be updated?
<bkerensa> idk it would be a interesting project... think how much money Canonical would save if updates were heavily distributed
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you mean like this http://sianka.free.fr/
<tgm4883> and this idea with 2215 votes http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7792/
<tgm4883> or even http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/debtorrent
<tgm4883> kees, you probably wouldn't need the torrent files to be updated, you would have a usual update procedure, but instead of grabbing .deb files from the repository, you would grab the new version of the torrent file (same package naming schema with .torrent at the end) then it would torrent the deb you needed
<tgm4883> the idea being that .torrent files are much much smaller than some of the packages, saving you bandwidth
<bkerensa> uh oh the hail has arrived
<nathwill> sunny over here
<nathwill> man, bash is shit at floating point comparison...
<bkerensa> Mmm
<bkerensa> Glisan Burger Barn, Popeyes or Sushi.... decisions decisions
<nathwill> sushi
<nathwill> it's not even a question
<zenlinux> bkerensa, do you live on the eastside?
<bkerensa> zenlinux: yeah NE
 * bkerensa just moved out here a month or so ago
<bkerensa> I do not miss SW at all :)
<zenlinux> nice, I live in the Hollywood neighborhood
<bkerensa> zenlinux: cool... my favorite Pho shop is out there
<bkerensa> :D
<zenlinux> Got Pho?
 * bkerensa is right off of Glisan
<bkerensa> zenlinux: but of course :) I have known the owner a few years... I have a "Ubuntu" discount there of 20%
<bkerensa> :P
<zenlinux> haha, nice. I haven't tried it yet, only been to My Cahn
<bkerensa> zenlinux: ask him for thai coffee its not on the menu but its the most potent coffee I have ever had
<bkerensa> zenlinux: you coming to the party on Sunday?
<zenlinux> sure am
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> not sure if I have met you :d
<zenlinux> I showed up really briefly for the release party that happened in the back room of Backspace a while ago
<bkerensa> nathwill: fyi were meeting with puppetlabs guy 10 mins to 1pm
<zenlinux> We said hello, but didn't have the chance to chat
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> well maybe this time we will chat since this is nathwill's rodeo :D
<zenlinux> righty
 * bkerensa rushes out to lunch before he passes out  due to hunger ;p
<bkerensa> hello shirgall how is South Africa
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> hot I imagine
<shirgall> bkerensa: I'm back from there, but busdy as heck
<shirgall> busy
<shirgall> It was actually quite nice. Blue skies and 70 degrees.
<bkerensa> shirgall: oh so potential drop in for release party on Sunday?
<bkerensa> 70 degrees >.< wow
<shirgall> potential but my wife has to work... so I have to watch the kids
<bkerensa> shirgall: You could bring them :)
<bkerensa> there will be pizza and soda
<bkerensa> and beer :)
<shirgall> I'm looking into options, to be sure
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-27
<bkerensa> Let the CD burning begin
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa shakes fist at anc
<bkerensa> znc*
<bkerensa> Charm done in 22 mins flat https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/charms/precise/locker/trunk
<blkperl> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/560839
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 560839 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "error: too small lower memory (0x99100 > 0x98400)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blkperl> slangasek: can you mark it as Triaged and assign an importance.
<blkperl> Its affecting my work machine :(
<Brian_H> bkerensa: I'll be bringing one more person with me, he tried to register but got an error:   An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname).
<Brian_H> (re: launch party)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Sounds good... Are you guys all wearing Linbit shirts for the photo :P
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Apparently those registering on loco.ubuntu.com will require a Launchpad profile
<bkerensa> and I guess after the LP profile is created it can take a hour for the data to sync with Ubuntu SSO and such idk
<nathwill> hey bkerensa, you know anybody who's keen on juju? looking for some help debugging failure to startup (agent-state: pending, public-address: null) when deploying locally
<nathwill> i think that it may be connected to lxc issues, but i'm not sure
<bkerensa> nathwill: Please join us in #juju
<nathwill> awrighty then :)
<nathwill> woo hoo... hope this works...
<nathwill> i'd really like being able to fire up local instances for my dev work
<nathwill> oh hey, nice openphoto charm there bkerensa :D
<tgm4883> i'm confused
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I thought juju was cloud only?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: it is
<bkerensa> Its DevOps distilled
<tgm4883> ok
<bkerensa> It is Skynet
<tgm4883> so we wouldn't want to use this in our datacentre then
<bkerensa> nathwill: see my github for more charms
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> i'll do no such thing
<nathwill> only official repos, sucka!
<nathwill> ;)
 * bkerensa is trying to win the Dell XPS 13 Ultrabooks they are giving away for charms at UDS
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa has lots of charms baking in the oven
<nathwill> boy or girl?
<bkerensa> nathwill: I forgot that adam_g could probably answer juju questions too or even kees :)
<nathwill> meh, official channel seems appropriate
<bkerensa> but Spam and jcastro get paid to specifically answer them :D
<nathwill> now i'm just being patient... though pessimistic
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P re-ping sometimes they miss it
<bkerensa> its a very high traffic channel and were always working on charms so its non-stop :P
<nathwill> nah, i'm just waiting the requisite 10-15 minutes to see if this lxc-container fires up
<Brian_H> bkerensa: not sure I might bring it along, I don't like getting dressed up much though :)
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> I'm more of a t-shirt and jeans kinda guy
<Brian_H> I could rock the DRBD shirt, but its kinda small and I like my shirts big
<nathwill> ah come on brian... everybody wants to see you show off your muscles. :P
<Brian_H> or lack there of :p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: like this kind of t-shirt? http://i.imgur.com/6VSrl.png
<Brian_H> lol yup in XL
 * bkerensa is looking for a sponsor for our precise cycle shirts ^ :) last year was Eucalyptus.... I think this year maybe I will try to get Intel or something idk
<Brian_H> I think Kavan knows someone in Intel's marketing dept
<Brian_H> maybe he can make the connection, if you even need it ;)
<adam_g> nathwill: whats your juju issue?
<bkerensa> Someone from Intel's FOSS Program is coming on Sunday so I will try and get a contact of someone who has the cash approval :)
<Brian_H> awesome
<nathwill> adam_g, agent-state: pending, public-address: null
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Well I know people to sponsor at most of the major companies I am just lazy and have not sent some pitches
<nathwill> debug log shows: lxc-start 1335551237.503 WARN     lxc_start - invalid pid for SIGCHLD
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I just got UserVoice's CEO to give OpenPhoto free Premium Service for the life of the project :)
<nathwill> bkerensa, one of my coworkers used to work for intel... i can probably get some names from him if we need contacts
<Brian_H> 1337
<adam_g> nathwill: this is with the lxc local provider or ?
<nathwill> y
<bkerensa> nathwill: Guess who I am having coffee with in SF?
<bkerensa> :D
<adam_g> nathwill: how long has it been pending?
<nathwill> adam_g: 21 min
<bkerensa> Craig Newmark (Founder of Craigslist) ^
<adam_g> nathwill: when using the lxc provider, the first unit you deploy builds a template container using debootstrap. its an expensive operation that relies on your network connection
<adam_g> nathwill: if you look through your process table you should see something happening in the background
<adam_g> nathwill: ive not used the lxc thing much, so im not sure what specifically its doing other than debootstrap
<nathwill> adam_g, i do see a couple lxc things going, but they haven't changed in a while
<nathwill> i'll pastebin some info...
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Next time use Customink for DRBD shirts they rock :)
<Brian_H> oh the one I have is straight from Austria, the EU seems to make shirts smaller
<Brian_H> XL shirts feel like American large
<bkerensa> Brian_H: they are smaller people :P
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Yeah Canonical doesnt offer large shirts and their 2X look are not fun
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> does canonical offer LT ?
<bkerensa> I dont think so
<nathwill> well bugger
<nathwill> alrighty... time to print up some flyers
<bkerensa> do it
<nathwill> omg having the printer on the electronics shelf was apparently a terrible idea
<nathwill> the shelf is shaking like an earthquake
<bkerensa> heh
 * bkerensa has this rinky dink metal shelf thing that connects with little plastic caps and my printer kind of wobbles
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need to get a huge desk.... we want one that wraps the whole room and has two workspaces
<nathwill> dude there's like 3-4 inches of amplitude in this rocking...
<nathwill> why don't we build a package "aptana-installer"
<nathwill> much like firmware-b43-installer...
<nathwill> sorry, wrong winder
 * bkerensa goes back to burning CD's
<c_smith> bkerensa, is the listening party still live?
<c_smith> if so, man, that's over an hour long.
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> were live live live
<c_smith> awesome, love how people can keep that up that long. XD
<Brian_H> there a link for said listening party?
<bkerensa> Brian_H:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ
<bkerensa> we are live
<bkerensa> and the private chat u guys cant see is epic :)
<Brian_H> lol nice
<c_smith> lol, wish you could get a transcript of it.
<kees> and we're somehow not an official loco? :P
<bkerensa> kees: you should say that on G+
<bkerensa> lol
<kees> no thanks :)
<bkerensa> maybe someone uhh will notice err
<bkerensa> :DS
<c_smith> btw, the new banner looks nice even at that minimum resolution.
<Brian_H> Ben you should move that banner over about 2 ft lol
<Brian_H> ;)
<Brian_H> j/k
<Brian_H> er bkerensa :) sorry was telling some of the other guys about ya
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I mentioned Linbit
<Brian_H> no worries, I'm just having fun :)
<Brian_H> kidding around
<bkerensa> Brian_H: This is being seen by a lot of people :P I will send my PR invoice
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> this is pretty cool
<c_smith> xD
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you at all interested in the fact of the discussion about Google+ integration?
<c_smith> Into Gwibber, that is.
<bkerensa> c_smith: G+ has no Write API so thats not something we can do yet
<bkerensa> and either way it would not be a priority
<c_smith> I have been following it, and I have seen that there is no write api, but it does look interesting, no?
<c_smith> Gotta love the "little" service called the Internet. ;)
<bkerensa> can you guys see the Mark Shuttleworth helmet?
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> ???
<c_smith> rofl
<bkerensa> on my face :P
<c_smith> that, that is just awesome.
<c_smith> Hmmm? bkerensa, a pirate? NEVER!!! :P XD
<Brian_H> arrrrrrrg
<c_smith> Yarrr!
<bkerensa> slangasek: you interested in coming on?
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> bkerensa: not particularly; if there are questions it would be useful for me to field I don't mind be dragged in
<bkerensa> ok
<slangasek> but I'm not going to mug for the camera just because ;)
<bkerensa> I hope this gets over soon so I can go to homedepot
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> and a pirate again.
<c_smith> xDDDDDDDDF
<c_smith> that was awesome. :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Can I start re-submitting merge proposals for fixes that exceeded freeze but we want in Quantal?
<bkerensa> or do I have to wait for A1
<slangasek> there should be no need to resubmit anything
<slangasek> and resubmitting a merge erases history
<bkerensa> slangasek: Huh? But if it was declined in precise and the reviewer said we want this but ehh string freeze passed resubmit in Q then what?
<slangasek> bkerensa: example?
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/precise/landscape-client/fix-for-962974/+merge/101839
<bkerensa> the exact wording apparently was "re-target for Q"
<slangasek> so the merge status is marked as 'work in progress'
<bkerensa> ah
<slangasek> that just needs turned back to 'needs review'
<slangasek> but I don't have access to do that, looks like a bug with quantal opening
 * bkerensa switched it back to 'needs review'
<slangasek> oh, except the targeted branch is the wrong one
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> so yes, you need to resubmit against lp:ubuntu/quantal/landscape-client
<bkerensa> so I just bzr branch and re-push it to quantal?
<bkerensa> :d
<slangasek> you don't need to repush anything (in theory), you just need to submit a new merge proposal for your existing branch against the new target branch
<blkperl> slangasek: did you see the bug i threw at you in scrollback? bug 560839
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 560839 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "error: too small lower memory (0x99100 > 0x98400)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560839
<blkperl> can you mark triaged and assign importance please :)
<blkperl> sounds like debian may have a patch
<blkperl> but that was in 2009 :(
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-28
<slangasek> blkperl: ah, lost track of that, sorry - let's see
<slangasek> blkperl: note that triaging the bug doesn't guarantee anyone is going to work on it
<blkperl> slangasek: thanks, i know but triaged gives at little more visibility
<blkperl> so hopefully it will get some more attention
<bkerensa> Ok ladies and gents :) nathwill_afk will be your captain... I am grabbing a zipcar and going for a trip :) seeya sunday
<nathwill> and suddenly we're without a captain
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> oh there is the captain nathwill
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: you going to use prezi tomorrow?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, apparently you offended him
<bkerensa> tgm4883: it happens ;p
<tgm4883> so what are the happenings for tomorrow?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: :P we will be having beer
<bkerensa> ^
<bkerensa> tgm4883: we will be doing upgrades/installs/socializing
<bkerensa> nathwill will give a review of our work as a LoCo in 12.04 and what our plans are for 12.10
<tgm4883> we have 12.10 plans?
<bkerensa> there will be music... maybe dancing.... and beer... and for those brave enough pac man afterwards
<bkerensa> tgm4883: We have ideas that will likely roll into plans but yes
<tgm4883> any sweet demos?
<bkerensa> nathwill is going to be doing some new stuff in the next cycle to help grow us and I will be to
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I am not totally sure on the content of nathwills presentation :) I just know he has been working on it since yesterday
<bkerensa> he hopes to use it in his application for membership so I expect it will be quality
<bkerensa> tgm4883: if your interested you could demo Ubuntu TV?
<bkerensa> we will have a projector on-site and you could grab the ppa
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> if not I will likely have it available on a laptop
<bkerensa> tgm4883: oh and there will be a giveaway :)
<tgm4883> I don't think there will be much available to demo for Ubuntu TV
<bkerensa> tgm4883: just the lenses mostly
<tgm4883> yea
<bkerensa> we could possibly show people how HUD works and also there is this good comparison video of Gnome3 vs. Unity with HUD
<tgm4883> I could demo my mythtv lens, but I'd have to bring a bit of a setup to do so
<tgm4883> err, s/lens/scope/
<tgm4883> It's more likely I'll just be working on it though
<bkerensa> tgm4883:  and just in I will also be giving away to copies of the newest Ubuntu Book which will ship to winners in June
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you should demo it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I know nothing about mythbuntu
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I'll think about it
<tgm4883> I'd likely just bring a VBox VM and need some hardware to run it on
<bkerensa> tgm4883: well Ubuntu Oregon has a "LoCo" owned Laptop
<bkerensa> hopefully in the future here we will also have a 1U server for events and demos and then also a HD tv for booth etc
<bkerensa> or even a monitor
<bkerensa> bbl
<blkperl> bkerensa: do you have raw stats on ubuntu oregons impact?
<blkperl> it would be cool if we could associate ourselves on launchpad with Ubuntu Oregon and then datamine it
<bkerensa> blkperl: I do not its hard to aggregate such data right now but we had discussed tagging any bugs we work on with something like "ORLOCO"
<bkerensa> that way we could actually put together more solid stats
<bkerensa> blkperl: I needed to talk to you btw
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: ok pm? or tomorrow?
<bkerensa> blkperl: nvm :) tomorrow
<bkerensa> nathwill: so I talked to mythmon and he works at OSL's noc
<bkerensa> he said open a ticket but it should be "fine"
<bkerensa> we just need to get clearance from the main guy :)
<bkerensa> then we can deliver the server and bring it online :P
<nathwill> sweeet
<bkerensa> nathwill: I went in today to "see what they had"
<bkerensa> and they pointed to a full cabinet
<bkerensa> and were like "which one do you like"
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ticket is now in with OSU OSL for Colocation... Now we just need two SATA's
<bkerensa> nathwill: blkperl was wondering if we have any raw stats about Ubuntu Oregon's impact.... we should work on that
<bkerensa> maybe a wiki page?
<nathwill> bkerensa, yeah, we should put together some page to track things
<nathwill> one thing we need to start doing is making sure to register all activities on loco.ubuntu.com
<nathwill> that way people can subscribe to activities, and we can do later analysis on activity levels, etc.
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> we need to return the favor and see what ways free geek could use our help
<nathwill> let them pick an area they're short on assistance, and we'll rally some support
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/Statistics
<bkerensa> nathwill: I already volunteered you :P
<nathwill> bkerensa, that's good, i love numbers :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I told Darren who is their Edu Coordinator that when I return from UDS that you and I would be in touch to see about teaching some classes
 * bkerensa was going to offer a bash scripting class and perhaps Juju class
<nathwill> bkerensa: tomorrow, let's chat about some ways we can measure impact
<nathwill> and dude, i'd be super interested in that
<bkerensa> nathwill: indeed we need to improve our processes
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah... they have wanted me/us to teach classes but this winter was not a fun time to trek to FG all the time
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bkerensa: FG?
<bkerensa> FreeGeek
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> aha
<bkerensa> slangasek: with this new box we could use it for packaging
<bkerensa> so if we do a joint BSP/Jam we wont have to utilize AWS
<slangasek> bkerensa: are you going to be running VMs on the box?
<bkerensa> slangasek: thats the plan
<slangasek> cool
<bkerensa> so we can isolate resources for more then one thing
<bkerensa> slangasek: I  just put a ticket in with OSL but I ran it by them and it doesnt seem like colo is going to be a issue
<bkerensa> I informed them that the box would also be available to Debian PDX folk to further Debian projects locally
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-29
<bkerensa> c_smith: any update on you coming tomorrow with jvlb?
<cy1> woo, party
<cy1> I can't bring cookies though. My dough refrigeration experiment went awry. :/
<bkerensa> cy1: bring mints :P
<cy1> bkerensa: wrong distro :B
 * bkerensa yawns
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> nathwill: ping
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you said we have a laptop?
 * zenlinux gets ready to hop on his bike and meander over to the release party
<tgm4883> do the parking meters in portland take coins?
<tgm4883> a quick search says yes
 * tgm4883 heads out to the release party
<nathwill> We're here at puppet labs,  hope to see y'all down here!
 * tgm4883 hanging out at the release party
<nathwill> hey slangasek... while you're close enough to throw things at me... had a chance to look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~nathwill/ubuntu/precise/pam/lp-110287/+merge/100282 ??
 * tgm4883 votes we all throw stuff at nathwill 
<nathwill> would only be fair... i've shouted at everyone now, so
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-25
<bkerensa> blkperl: I bet your network traffic is high today
<bkerensa> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: probably
<thefinn93> bkerensa: what'd you post?
<thefinn93> ah the ubuntu documentation thing
<bkerensa> thefinn93: nothing its just release day so all the Ubuntu mirrors are getting major traffic
<thefinn93> ahh
<blkperl> I have graphs
<blkperl> when did the release day start?
<bkerensa> uhh early this morning
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: Thu Apr 25 12:07:30 UTC 2013
 * MarkDude posted on G+ about it
<MarkDude> As well as ubuntu-us ca,or,wa, and also pnw
<MarkDude> Mailing list
<nibalizer> what released?
<bkerensa> blkperl: I wanna see logs
<bkerensa> or charts for that matter
<blkperl> nibalizer: 13.04
<blkperl> bkerensa: k
<blkperl> bkerensa: are you going to blog about it?
<bkerensa> blkperl: I accept mrtg
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: no wasnt planning on it
<bkerensa> blkperl: should I?
<blkperl> social media our mirror into more load :P
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: None Scheduled | ► Events: 3/3/13 Global Jam @ FreeGeek  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | 13.04 is now release \o/
<MarkDude> Hello anon321
<MarkDude> How goes it?
<MarkDude> Are you on the West Coast?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-28
<blkperl> slangasek: they fixed the gnu-tls bug! :) 1095052
<blkperl> so awesome
<slangasek> blkperl: ah, woot
<slangasek> (FSVO "they" that includes bdmurray)
<bkerensa> omg so tired
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> go the fuck to sleep
<thefinn93> :D
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Uhh I cant... I have to write up a day one blog post and do some stats for booth reach an metrics so I can put together an after event report for Mozilla
<bkerensa> thefinn93: but I did go hack portals
<bkerensa> thefinn93: :)
<thefinn93> excellent
<bkerensa> thefinn93: I banged like 10 portals all over bellingham
<thefinn93> you look at pyingress?
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> nice
<bkerensa> thefinn93: when I get home... now I have to actually do some work so I can get to bed at a half decent time
<bkerensa> thefinn93: PM?
<thefinn93> ofc
<bkerensa> thefinn93: you have to pay tax up here?
<bkerensa> everyone is sales taxing me
<bkerensa> :(
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> show ur oregon ID
<bkerensa> I did
<thefinn93> should be able to evade it
<bkerensa> they said I have to pay tax
<bkerensa> everyone has said it
<bkerensa> in vancouv they dont make us ever
<bkerensa> :(
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> idk
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-21
<bkero> Wow, upgrade process really sucks.
<bkero> 1) ppa-purge all ppas else face the 'broken packages' silent failure of update-manager or do-release-upgrade, 2) reinstall ubuntu-desktop metapackage, 3) reboot, 4) do-release-upgrade/update-manager, 5) reboot, 6) install ppas, 7) reboot
<adam_g> PPAs <3
<blkperl> slangasek: :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/474392
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 474392 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "indicator-session menus are not policykit aware" [Low,Confirmed]
<blkperl> how how am I suppose to stop users from clicking suspend <.<
<nibalizer> move the pm-suspend binary to somewhere else lol
<nibalizer> replace it with a shell script that says 'NO'
<nibalizer> or better yet figlet no
<blkperl> it doesn't call pm-suspend it calls the xorg-libs directly
<nibalizer> oh wtf
<nibalizer> blkperl: it looks like someone has a suggestion on how to patch it to work
<nibalizer> i bet you could get that working in a day or 2
<nibalizer> probably would be pretty fun
<blkperl> nope, don't want to maintain that
<nibalizer> or incredibly frustrating
<nibalizer> i mean the patch would likely be accepted into ubuntu
<slangasek> blkperl: umm, that bug is ancient, how is that your bug?
<blkperl> slangasek: read Trusty comment
<blkperl> they re-broke it
<slangasek> also, how does indicator-session being policykit aware or not have to do with anything?  the indicator-session itself has no privileges to trigger a suspend; the bug is elsewhere
<blkperl> I'm not saying the bug is correclty named
<blkperl> but yes its broken in Trusty :)
<slangasek> no, that bug is about the options being *displayed* when they shouldn't be
<slangasek> but a non-policykit-aware indicator doesn't mean that users have privs to trigger a suspend
<blkperl> but they do
<slangasek> *because of an unrelated bug*
<blkperl> bug number?
<blkperl> or should I file one
<slangasek> you should file one
<blkperl> ok thanks!
<slangasek> because the problem you're describing (users can suspend when they shouldn't) is not the same as that bug (users who can't suspend are shown a menu option)
<blkperl> should I file it agasint indicator-session?
<slangasek> it's not an indicator bug, better to file it on whatever indicator-session is calling that's not respecting policykit
<slangasek> systemd might be the best choice initially (for logind)
<blkperl> so file against logind or systemd?
<slangasek> systemd
<slangasek> logind isn't a package
<blkperl> k
<blkperl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/1165027
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1165027 in Session Menu "Indicator-session Hibernate/Suspend capabilities are inconsistent with unity dialogue" [Medium,Triaged]
<blkperl> what about that ^ slangasek
<slangasek> arguably a duplicate of the first bug
<slangasek> your bug is that logind is honoring a suspend/hibernate request that you believe it should not
 * blkperl tries to remember how to verify policykit rules
<blkperl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1310845
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1310845 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-logind is not honoring polickykit rules for suspend/reboot/shutdown" [Undecided,New]
<blkperl> not really sure what else to put in the bug report
<blkperl> thanks for the help slangasek :)
<nibalizer> ya slangasek thanks :)
<slangasek> n/p
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-22
<shirgall> bkero: you left out the "delete stuff from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ before add-apt-repository or it might forget to add a deb line for something it sees in another file but is already commented out."
<shirgall> oh, and the upgrade to git 1.9 forces me to unshallow some things.
<shirgall> but that's git's fault
<blkperl> slangasek: I think this is my nfs issue, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1001934
<lubotu1> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1001934 in kernel "15 sec timeout when mounting with nfs4" [Unspecified,Closed: currentrelease]
<blkperl> how can I tell if those patches were put in the Trusty kernel?
<slangasek> blkperl: if it was a backport done in January, the commit ought to already be in the upstream kernel we're shipping
<blkperl> slangasek: found a work around if you say sec=sys it forces mount to ignore kerberos
<slangasek> true
<slangasek> hmm, it was trying kerberos by default?  You have kerberos infrastructure in place?
<blkperl> nope
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> doesn't seem like a very good default then
<blkperl> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-24
<colonelqubit> Went to upgrade a 12.04 system to 14.04 and didn't get an LTS upgrade prompt. Did some digging and found out that the servers won't be ready for that hop for another 3 months -- what gives?
<blkperl> colonelqubit: they usually wait for the first point release
<blkperl> so 14.04.1
<colonelqubit> yeah, looks like you can get around it via the command line: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-25
<bkero> bkerensa: hey, so about this lfnw thing
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-24
<wxl> sgclark: damn it's cold outside! at least the bus is warm. :) see you soon!
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-25
<wxl> linux fest northwest is on!
<bkero> lfnw p good
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-26
<kereltis> Watching lfnw on jblive
<kereltis> Pretty funky music
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-04-26
<bkerensa> ohai
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> this channel doesn't change too much over years :)
<wxl> yeah :(
<wxl> at least we're still here
<bkerensa> hah
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> wxl: you go up to lfnw?
<wxl> no not this year
<wxl> i ran out of vacation
<bkerensa> coming to open source bridge?
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> maybe!
<bkerensa> sgclark: you open source bridge? ^
<bkerensa> Well I should be there for either Red Hat or Mozilla
<bkerensa> not sure which yet
<wxl> are you working for both of them now??
<bkerensa> No
<bkerensa> but both want me there for them to have a presence
<bkerensa> I am doing Glucosio full time now
<wxl> nice
<bkerensa> actually trying to find someone to work on our Ubuntu Phone app
<bkerensa> :)
<wxl> oh nice
<bkerensa> if you know someone let me know
<wxl> i'd just announce it on the ubuntu-touch list
<wxl> it's aflurry with activity
<sgclark> dunno what open source bridge is
<sgclark> and me going anywhere or doing anything is all dependent on Intel layoffs heh
<bkerensa> @sgclark : http://opensourcebridge.org/
<meetingology> bkerensa: Error: "sgclark" is not a valid command.
<bkerensa> the best oss event in PNW imho
<bkerensa> far better than LFNW or OSCON
<sgclark> If I still live here, perhaps I will go. Though those dates.. I may be in Switzerland
<bkerensa> sgclark: yeah the Intel thing is sucky my moms partner has worked for intel for 20+ years
<bkerensa> she thinks she will be ok though as she works in R&D and makes the newer cutting edge wafers they are using for mobile CPU
<bkerensa> but who knows
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I think she actually wishes they would lay her off so she can take severance and retire
<bkerensa> I hear much of the cuts will be in business and marketing areas
<bkerensa> and in areas not working on product they plan to be their focus in the future
<sgclark> ah somewhat comforting to hear
<bkerensa> so if your working on desktop wafers in the fab or testing desktop software your probably in trouble
<bkerensa> but server, mobile, R&D, drivers etc probably ok
<bkerensa> U.S. will take the most layoffs though because other countries have strong labor laws that make layoffs harder
<bkerensa> sgclark:  what area do you work in?
<sgclark> husband just started in a new department not long ago. r&d failures lab. dunno how that will affect his future ( being new in the dept )
<sgclark> bkerensa: not me, my husband that supports me
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> Im sure he will be ok
<sgclark> how else would I be able to work ungodly hours for free? :)
<bkerensa> they usually lay off older more senior employees first
<bkerensa> because they get paid better
<bkerensa> and have more expensive benefits
<sgclark> ah true
<sgclark> still stinks just waiting for word
<bkerensa> Well if you dont hear by end of week your probably ok
<sgclark> oh well, if he does, I will just have to get a real job.
<bkerensa> his manager should know in the next day or so
<bkerensa> hah
<bkerensa> but this is Portland :) we dont do real jobs
<sgclark> ikr
